# Best eva cartoon for peeps who like anthro/scalie



## Xephier (Apr 29, 2008)

Gargoyles, a Disney cartoon unlike most Disney cartoons, Not alota peeps i talk to, know about this show, but it was my fav when i was younger, and it's where i got the ideas for my scalesona  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygrEVnrg3Ic This is the intro to the show.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0OSr8UXz2U&feature=related this is the german intro 

The full season Dvd's are on sale at www.amazon.com, only the first and second seasons however, the first 2 dvds need more suport before volume 2 of the second season will come out on dvd.(see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Gargoyles_episodes)

Sorry  i hate advertisements as much as the next person, but i love this show, and id kill to see volume2 and season3 hit dvd!


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Apr 30, 2008)

I used to have the movie on VHS with the little board game that came with it, it was sweet.


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Apr 30, 2008)

I loved Gargoyles! That was a great cartoon. Marina Sirtis's character was my fav. I like how you never new if she was bad or good.


----------



## Xephier (Apr 30, 2008)

SnowQueen_TigerClaw said:


> I loved Gargoyles! That was a great cartoon. Marina Sirtis's character was my fav. I like how you never new if she was bad or good.



which character was that? I'm not completely familiar with the voice actors.


----------



## Toraie (May 1, 2008)

Name reminds of DDR song 'Xepher'. 
On purpose?


----------



## Xephier (May 2, 2008)

Toraie said:


> Name reminds of DDR song 'Xepher'.
> On purpose?



DDR? not sure, i kinda ganked the name in a way, I asked this chick to toss me a few random names that'd be good for the last name of my iksar(lizzy) character in everquest2, this is one of the one's she gave me, it was sucha good name i tossed it on one of my main characters, been usein it on my fursona as long as ive had one.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 2, 2008)

When I was in college, I made sure to schedule my classes so they didn't conflict with Gargoyles.


----------



## sateva9822 (May 2, 2008)

I freakin love Gargoyles, its number 7 on my list of cartoon DVD's to buy.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (May 2, 2008)

Xephier said:


> which character was that? I'm not completely familiar with the voice actors.



Demona, it was the second ep or third ep before I twigged that she was voiced by Commander Troi, I recognised Will Riker as the voice of Xanatos as soon as he opened his voice, hell Xanatos even looked like a cartoon version of Jonathan Frakes.

They were two of about five million Trek actors in the show


----------



## Xephier (May 2, 2008)

PKBitchGirl said:


> Demona, it was the second ep or third ep before I twigged that she was voiced by Commander Troi, I recognised Will Riker as the voice of Xanatos as soon as he opened his voice, hell Xanatos even looked like a cartoon version of Jonathan Frakes.
> 
> They were two of about five million Trek actors in the show



Neat! I never really questioned demona being on the side of bad though. I mean hell, it was her fault that the original gargoyles got killed at castle wivern(if she had only told goliath of the plan, they may have been saved, or even if she had tryed to reason with hudson) however, she wasnt always bad, as shown in the episode where goliath uses the phoenix gate to travel back through time, the younger version of her still woulda followed goliath to the ends of the earth, but after having lived a thousand years well goliath slept, she built up ALOT of anger and rage towards the human race, and towards goliath for not taking the clan from the castle that dreadful night. 

On a side note, Im not even strait, and i think demona's hawt.


----------



## sgolem (May 3, 2008)

All they need to do is release the rest of it on DVD and I will be all over that shit.  Except Season 3.  That doesn't exist.


----------



## Xephier (May 3, 2008)

sgolem said:


> All they need to do is release the rest of it on DVD and I will be all over that shit.  Except Season 3.  That doesn't exist.



Season 3 does exist, it's called the goliath cronicles. 
And like i said, they wont release the rest till more people buy the ones that are out, i really wish they would though, the second half of the second season was the best..


----------



## sgolem (May 4, 2008)

Xephier said:


> Season 3 does exist, it's called the goliath cronicles.
> And like i said, they wont release the rest till more people buy the ones that are out, i really wish they would though, the second half of the second season was the best..



I'm pretending 3 doesn't exist.  I have Season 1 and 2 part 1.  I was agreeing with your original post. 

The big criticism I have for the show is that Xanatos often seems to know far too much than is believable for me.  There's also the terrible PSA episodes.  

I laughed when my ass off from the tower of cheese that formed when Broadway yelled "The scrolls are magic!", reference to books being magical


----------



## Xephier (May 4, 2008)

sgolem said:


> The big criticism I have for the show is that Xanatos often seems to know far too much than is believable for me.



He's like, the richest smartest guy on the planet, he's suposed to have unfathomable knowledge. However, i think the gargoyles often know more then they should, lol, like the episodes with that dracon guy, where both broadway and goliath seem to know exactly where he is, and im thinkin, 'ya right..' also lexington, wth is with him, a thousand year old gargoyle child pretty much, and he manages to rebuild a helecopter and a motercycle from spare parts, lol.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 4, 2008)

Man, would I love to see a big budget, live action/CGI Gargoyles. Get the right director and that could be gold.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (May 4, 2008)

sgolem said:


> There's also the terrible PSA episodes.



PSA episodes?


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 4, 2008)

Xephier said:


> He's like, the richest smartest guy on the planet, he's suposed to have unfathomable knowledge. However, i think the gargoyles often know more then they should, lol, like the episodes with that dracon guy, where both broadway and goliath seem to know exactly where he is, and im thinkin, 'ya right..' *also lexington, wth is with him, a thousand year old gargoyle child pretty much, and he manages to rebuild a helecopter and a motercycle from spare parts*, lol.



Just because he's young, and comes from a time period a thousand years gone, doesn't mean he isn't smart... that he doesn't have a gift for technical things, brought out by his exposure to the modern world.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## delgrotto (May 17, 2008)

I remember that show...I think I was in elementary when it was on! I liked it a lot, and had a few of the toys. The little green guy was my favorite...can't remember any of their names, heh.

I remember quite enjoying the Sega game, as well. At least I think it was for the Sega.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (May 18, 2008)

The little green guy was Lexington

John Rhys Davies (!Gimli!) and Malcolm McDowell were in it as well, supporting characters

Damn, I miss that show.

I just recently discovered there were comics that started where the last ep of season two left off, plus a comic series based on a spin-off show that Grey Wiseman had planned called Bad Guys


----------

